# Sculpey for decor



## Pleco_stomus (Dec 10, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone has used sculpey for any home made decor or for fixing old decorations. my uncle passed me the idea of using it to make a viking ship for my aquarium (my ancestors will be proud.)


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

There was something in DYI about that a few months ago, but I can't find it now. Have you looked?


----------



## Pleco_stomus (Dec 10, 2007)

i did but i didnt find anything. i looked it up on google, one site i found someone has used it for 2 years without problems, but i wanted to get some more opinions before i use it for anything.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I just had a good look around, and haven't really found anything of much use on Google either. 

All I can find is people who have used it for a short period of time with no detrimental effects, but nothing long term. I've also seen it suggested that you should glaze it to ensure it's completely water resistent. :dunno:


----------



## Pleco_stomus (Dec 10, 2007)

Amphitrite said:


> I just had a good look around, and haven't really found anything of much use on Google either.
> 
> All I can find is people who have used it for a short period of time with no detrimental effects, but nothing long term. I've also seen it suggested that you should glaze it to ensure it's completely water resistent. :dunno:


well, seen as its a polymer plastic, it shouldn't deteriorate. and most polymer plastics are water resistant. the only problem i have with it is a few toxins might be left after the baking process, in which most would come out after a good weeks worth of soaking in a water bucket. my uncle has used it alot for crafts and small details on halo weapon models (he makes halo weapons and has a few paper craft helmets).


----------

